# Heat Transfers: has anybody used air waves inc?



## Fuse Ind (Jul 12, 2007)

Has anyone use air waves inc ? and if so how is there quailty?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: Heat Transfers*

used once...quality okay...I was satisfied....by the way they will have a presence at Long Beach Show


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Airwaves is one of the big players in stock transfer production. Their designs can be found at distrs. like Pro-World, Boo Z and Art brands.


----------



## octongue (Oct 24, 2007)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> Airwaves is one of the big players in stock transfer production. Their designs can be found at distrs. like Pro-World, Boo Z and Art brands.


Hi There, just to clarify, Art Brands is not a distributor of Air Waves products, but a direct competitor in the Heat Transfer marketplace.

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## t-shirt John (Oct 24, 2007)

I have been using air-waves products since the 80's....never had a problem, and their ink jet paper (trans-jet II) is the best BY FAR!


----------



## NicMartel (Sep 13, 2007)

t-shirt john,

The title T-Shirt Apprentice does not fit the experience you state of nearly 30 years. Have you been using these products on other then T-Shirts?(thus the T-Shirt Apprentice title?)
ummm is the title based on how many posts one has entered... just realized you are new.

By far the best? What are you comparing to what? Can yo give details as to the vaious type transfer papers you have used(lights/darks/etc.)

And have you tried Ironall, Image Clip, Duracotton, others...?

Give details as to what blend shirts/brands/type or the comparison will be hard to quantify.

Thank you.


----------



## Promotions XPres (Feb 9, 2007)

I have used airwaves for several jobs. I have been very happy with their quality and their customer service. I do feel that they are a little pricey on custom transfers though. Good luck and have a great weekend!


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

NicMartel said:


> The title T-Shirt Apprentice does not fit the experience you state of nearly 30 years. [...] ummm is the title based on how many posts one has entered... just realized you are new.


Yes, the title is just a 'fun' forum feature; it doesn't reflect anything on the poster. It is, as you correctly guessed, based just on the number of posts you've made on this forum. Most forums have a similar title system.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

I think Airwaves Inc. was born out of Roach Transfers.

But as with all stock transfer companies pre-digital-transfer-era, their stock transfers (plastisol and such) have taken a sales beating. Thats why they all have include digital in their catalogs.

In a way, i wish that digital-transfers have never been born. I sort of miss the old days where stock transfers (even the ones you apply with a home iron) were used by ALL custom t-shirt places. There was a centain feeling walking into a custom t-shirt store to get a shirt made, with transfers or the die-cut cooper letters etc...

oh well, that's life.


----------



## QueenDiane (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi there!
I have been testing different transfers on my NEW HOTRONIX press  and I am not having any luck with the Custom Transfers from Airwaves.
They are the "soft feel" screen printed called Propaque Plus.
Customer service is trying to "iron out" (ha) my problems but maybe someone can help. 
1. 380 for 7 sec. is the recommended time & temp w/med pressure.
The transfers either would not pull off the garment, or pull off leaving globs of transfer on the paper pulling off the shirts.
OR leaving lots of ink on the paper and little on the garment.
I experimented with different dwell times and temps, but no luck.
Am I doomed?
If I was any faster at pulling the paper off the garment I would be doing it from inside the press!!!!!  
Thanks,
Queen Diane


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

QueenDiane said:


> Hi there!
> I have been testing different transfers on my NEW HOTRONIX press  and I am not having any luck with the Custom Transfers from Airwaves.
> They are the "soft feel" screen printed called Propaque Plus.
> Customer service is trying to "iron out" (ha) my problems but maybe someone can help.
> ...


I sent you a PM.


----------



## LLevine (Feb 7, 2007)

Hello,
Interesting post. Stock transfers are definately different than they used to be but it is not only because of digital transfers. Digital transfers open up doors for smaller retailers that need to print custom transfers in small quantities. Stock transfers are doing quite well. We are able to print many different special effects that are difficult if not impossible with digital. Colors, hand, puff, glitter shimmer etc. Artbrands llc recognizes this and introduced over 700 new designs in the past year. I have been hearing about the death of transfer now since 1982. You are right there is nothing like picking a cool design out and having it printed in front of you. That is why resort accounts still thrive to this day. Thanks

Larry Levine

President

Artbrands llc


----------



## petrockcity (Feb 22, 2009)

Fuse Ind said:


> Has anyone use air waves inc ? and if so how is there quailty?


I purchased transfers from Air Waves months ago. The wrong transfers were accidentally sent to me. i sent them back hoping to correct this immediately. They have acknoledged the mistake, but to this date, I have not received the correct transfers or a credit. And communication has been very slow. So on this note, are there any distributors that sell their tatoo or contemporary designs?


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

petrockcity said:


> I purchased transfers from Air Waves months ago. The wrong transfers were accidentally sent to me. i sent them back hoping to correct this immediately. They have acknoledged the mistake, but to this date, I have not received the correct transfers or a credit. And communication has been very slow. So on this note, are there any distributors that sell their tatoo or contemporary designs?


 
Pro-World...sells the designs.


----------

